# Reflectors for XP-G: Post your tests here



## ergotelis

So, lets begin with mine:

-IMS 17mm: Not bad but not good too.Big hotspot few artifacts.
-IMS 20mm: Not bad but not good too.Big hotspot few artifacts.
-IMS 27mm: Maybe the best match for "small" reflector. Nice hotspot with good throw.

-Carlco 17mm: Avoid No good hotspot and a artifacts.
-Carlco 20mm: Better than 17mm, big hotspot and less artifacts.

-23mm smo for XR-E from KD: Very pleased with that unexpected good results.
-52mm alu smo for mag V3 from KD: Very nice too, excellent throw and beam profile.

-Mag stock smo reflector: Excellent throw,has artifacts,needs perfect focus to avoid most of them.

-Der Wichtel smo for P7: Very nice focus but focuses a bit high, some light is escaping, if it is made longer then it would be a perfect match.

-Classic op P60 reflector from DX: Nice beam profile, not well defined hotspot and surely not for throw.

-Smo P7 reflector 27mm from Photophanatic: Nice focus and beam profile,though IMS 27mm was better.

This is for time being. I have a lot of other reflector to test. Just check my sig i shall test all other available reflectors. No beamshots, it is too difficult now to set proper focus without host and take a snapshot. That is all what i saw with some experiments.

Please post all you guys what other reflectors work nice or bad with that new led! To add, tint from Cutter for the xp-g R5 is magnificent! Something between WG and WH, Not that yellowish/greenish or pure white. I like that a lot!:wave:


----------



## Calina

Thanks, this is a great idea. 
It should be done for every LED model. and these threads should be stickied or included in a "threads of interest" sticky.

Beam shots would be nice but if you can't do them could you measure the beam angle of the hot spot and of the overall beam.

Also sku numbers for the KD and DX relectors would help since they have so many.


----------



## jabe1

Thanks! I just logged on to ask the question you have now answered! :twothumbs


----------



## trout

Dont know if this qualifies but here it is anyways.

cutters 7 up XPG R5 board 39 mm dia with kathod 6 degree optic to match . it is for a bike light and real sweet


----------



## gibby_z

trout said:


> cutters 7 up XPG R5 board 39 mm dia with kathod 6 degree optic to match . it is for a bike light and real sweet



Looks like a flood rather than a spot.

How hard are you pushing these?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

While its not a reflector.....here's my findings with XP-G R5 in a Surefire E2DL using the original TIR optic.

If it was taken off the board it would focus better without having to unscrew the top bezel as much.


----------



## Calina

gibby_z said:


> Looks like a flood rather than a spot.
> 
> How hard are you pushing these?


 
Troutie runs this light at 1000 mA: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6198611&postcount=28


----------



## trout

gibby_z said:


> Looks like a flood rather than a spot.
> 
> How hard are you pushing these?


 
Calina is right 1 amp from a maxflex and 14.8 volt Li Ion 

Yeah I suppose it is a flood but the far trees are 175 metres away 
so In my mind that is pretty good throw too


----------



## gibby_z

Not bad at all!!

Has anybody tested or have shots of the 25mm 4up version from cutter?


----------



## ergotelis

Of course, if anybody knows, post about any optic that is good. For time being ,for XP-G's i would go with IMS 27mm and the KD V3 mag smo reflector. Right now i am trying to swap an emitter to an Eagletac P100A2.


----------



## Calina

Not a light reflector or optic but the light distribution of a bare XP-G as graphed by jtr1962: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3115908&postcount=354


----------



## AlexGT

XP-G in Jet II IBS, nice spot about the same size as the Jet II Pro IBS but with much more spill

Jet II Pro IBS Cree XR-E Q5 on left, Jet II IBS XP-G R4 on right both with smooth reflector. I had to unscrew the head of the Jet II a tiny bit to get the best focus

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=245040






Romisen G2 with XP-G on the right, the spot is a bit bigger but it has more spill, Compared to the Jet II Pro IBS Q5 on the left.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=245035






AlexGT


----------



## rizky_p

Nice, i have been thinking of getting cutter 7up. Which driver are you using?



trout said:


> Dont know if this qualifies but here it is anyways.
> 
> cutters 7 up XPG R5 board 39 mm dia with kathod 6 degree optic to match . it is for a bike light and real sweet


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

trout said:


> cutters 7 up XPG R5 board 39 mm dia with kathod 6 degree optic to match . it is for a bike light and real sweet


Hi trout, cutters 7up? Can you elaborate? Thanks!


----------



## kan3

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi trout, cutters 7up? Can you elaborate? Thanks!



http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut937

cutter 7up at the bottom of the list


----------



## ma_sha1

XPG R-5 tried on a few reflectors:

Ultrafire C3 reflector: Donut
IMS 17mm reflector: Donut
IMS 17mm stippled : Very slight Donut,
Reflector from Nichia 1W falshlight: No Donut, small flaws
Same nichia reflector stippled: No donut, no flaws, perfect beam.

All of the above increased hot spot size vs. original C3.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

kan3 said:


> http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut937
> 
> cutter 7up at the bottom of the list


bottom of the list = XPG light engines (Cutter-XPG407S)?


----------



## bstrickler

Anyone know how well the McR-18 reflectors work with XP-G?

I'm looking to toss an XP-G R5 in my Minimag, and it looks like the McR-18 will fit, but I don't want to end up buying an XP-G and an McR-18, to find out the beam is hideous, then need to buy another reflector.

~Brian


----------



## Calina

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> bottom of the list = XPG light engines (Cutter-XPG407S)?


 
At the top of the page select the "XPG on MCPCB" tab, then go to the bottom of that new page. You will see a single board with seven LEDs on it, that is the 7up: Cutter-XPG407S .


----------



## TorchBoy

trout said:


> Yeah I suppose it is a flood but the far trees are *175* metres away
> so In my mind that is pretty good throw too


Is that a typo/enthusiastic estimate?


----------



## trout

TorchBoy said:


> Is that a typo/enthusiastic estimate?


 
Nope it is paced out so not fully accurate but it is close.

this is not the 7 up beamshot 









and the trees right in the distance are another 100 paces from the 75 mtr trees

There really is a lot of light from that 7 up


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I've been going nuts with the XP-G, trying it with all sorts of different light/ reflector combos.:laughing:

Here are links to the threads so you can see beamshots...:twothumbs

XP-G + McR20S/ Aleph II.....BY FAR my favorite.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245374

XP-G + McR38/ Aleph III
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245353

XP-G in Surefire E2DL
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245239

XP-G in EX10 GD
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245315

XP-G in EX10 with Aspheric lense
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245335

XP-G in Surefire T1A Titan
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246317

XP-G in Surefire KL4
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246096





*I will update this with more as I make findings.*

I have found the XP-G's work perfectly with _*almost*_ any reflector designed for use with the Seoul emitters.

Such as: McR10, McR12, McR18S, McR20S, McR27S, McR27XR, & McR38



.


----------



## trout

beam shots on a single XPG R5 @ 1000ma using the carclo 10 mm square optics 






10 MM CARCLO ELIPTICAL OPTIC






10 MM CARCLO FROSTED MEDIUM OPTIC






10 MM CARCLO NARROW FLAT FRONT 






10 MM CARCLO NARROW LENS FRONT


----------



## kan3

Wonder how well the Ledil CXP or LXP do with the xp-g


----------



## TorchBoy

trout said:


> and the trees right in the distance are another 100 paces from the 75 mtr trees


Ah, OK (I think). After reading that three times (and changing my mind each time) and having a look at the pic on this page I've decided I didn't even see the trees at 175 m.

Thanks for the 10 mm optic shots. What's the frosted wide beam like? And is the lens front optic what they call "Tight Narrow" (10417)?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Calina said:


> At the top of the page select the "XPG on MCPCB" tab, then go to the bottom of that new page. You will see a single board with seven LEDs on it, that is the 7up: Cutter-XPG407S .


Thanks for the heads up!

*Mine is Cree XPG on 20mm Star MCPCB. (Placed on my PLI)


----------



## trout

TorchBoy said:


> Ah, OK (I think). After reading that three times (and changing my mind each time) and having a look at the pic on this page I've decided I didn't even see the trees at 175 m.
> 
> Thanks for the 10 mm optic shots. What's the frosted wide beam like? And is the lens front optic what they call "Tight Narrow" (10417)?


 

I dont have a wide frosted to try sorry.
yes 10417 is correct


----------



## AlexGT

I am trying to fit the XP-G to a Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1 I bet the beam will be awesome considering how deep that reflector is, If I could find how to remove the plastic retainer to get to the led...

AlexGT


----------



## jar3ds

i wanna see a McR-16S w/ the XP-G!


----------



## BentHeadTX

I have a Dinotte 200L that drives a SSC at 750mA, very interested in putting one of Cutters 10mm star XPG R5 LEDs in it as an update. I think the optics are 17mm so I find this thread very informative. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Capo_au

kan3 said:


> Wonder how well the Ledil CXP or LXP do with the xp-g



This is something I hope to answer shortly.


----------



## kan3

Capo_au said:


> This is something I hope to answer shortly.



Cool

I just got some lxp and cxp in today but my xp-g won't be here for another 10 days or so.


----------



## Calina

BentHeadTX said:


> I have a Dinotte 200L that drives a SSC at 750mA, very interested in putting one of Cutters 10mm star XPG R5 LEDs in it as an update. I think the optics are 17mm so I find this thread very informative. Keep 'em coming!


 
I doubt this will be an improvement. If the optic was designed for a SSC LED, it will likely not fit the Cree very well, but if you want to try it anyway, it could be interesting.


----------



## BentHeadTX

Calina said:


> I doubt this will be an improvement. If the optic was designed for a SSC LED, it will likely not fit the Cree very well, but if you want to try it anyway, it could be interesting.



Yes, I will be ordering the S2 bin when they come out since the little 17mm optic equals a floodier output. Wish Dinotte went with a 20mm optic but...such is life. My plan is to figure out the optics and try for a 6 degree with XP-G S2 on a 10mm star so it will all fit inside. 

The Dinotte XP-G upgrade is my winter project and a S2 at 750mA should light my way in the spring riding season.


----------



## Ekke

Capo_au said:


> kan3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how well the Ledil CXP or LXP do with the xp-g
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I hope to answer shortly.
Click to expand...


Any updates? This happened to my XP-G with some LXP testing.. :mecry:Not robust enough for me. :laughing:

Those stars kinda sucks with LXP, even I tried to use flat "wires" I popped the dome without any force when tried to mount it. Didn't get it flat enough.. I will try again without those shitty MCPCBs soon, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Capo_au

I feel your pain  Unfortunately I have not had the time to modify the star just yet.

However I had an idea in a different post for how to mount it safely and still use a star.



> I wonder how the Ledil optics would go with a round 10mm MCPCB,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably have a go at making this fit by taking a 20x20mm section of Aluminium, drilling a round 10mm hole in it and placing the 10mm round MCPCB in the center. This would allow you to run the wires with out hitting the opics but still have something to mount the optics on.



The only problem is only XP-G's I have are all mounted to 20mm stars.


----------



## Ekke

Capo_au said:


> I feel your pain  Unfortunately I have not had the time to modify the star just yet.
> 
> However I had an idea in a different post for how to mount it safely and still use a star.
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is only XP-G's I have are all mounted to 20mm stars.



And how will you get the wiring there? I think it will be a quite tight fit. oo:

Pic1 & pic2

(You can see some pieces of dead XP-G there in the second picture. )


----------



## kan3

Ekke said:


> And how will you get the wiring there? I think it will be a quite tight fit. oo:
> 
> Pic1 & pic2
> 
> (You can see some pieces of dead XP-G there in the second picture. )



I also choose 20mm stars for the xp-g instead of smaller because of those reasons.

I haven't fit an XP-G yet since my stars haven't arrived but the pads should be in the same location as the xr-e stars. I simply file down the edge of the lens holder on those and it fits perfect. They have the same problem as the lens holder is the same overall dimension for both.


----------



## Ekke

kan3 said:


> I also choose 20mm stars for the xp-g instead of smaller because of those reasons.
> 
> I haven't fit an XP-G yet since my stars haven't arrived but the pads should be in the same location as the xr-e stars. I simply file down the edge of the lens holder on those and it fits perfect. They have the same problem as the lens holder is the same overall dimension for both.



Yep, it's a pretty easy fit with bigger MCPCBs if you modify those holders. I don't want to do that, so I'm taking a different approach..


----------



## Capo_au

Ekke said:


> And how will you get the wiring there? I think it will be a quite tight fit. oo:
> 
> Pic1 & pic2
> 
> (You can see some pieces of dead XP-G there in the second picture. )



Arh I was refering to the CXP optics.

These have a small gap on the side to allow for the wires to pass bay when using the 10mm round MCPCB but not the 20mm star.


----------



## kan3

I didn't know that. I have both of them sitting in boxes here...guess I should open them up and look at them.


----------



## Ekke

Damn these XP-Gs are fragile, I'm more used to XR-E & Seoul P4. Finally got some light, but I'm not sure if I can get all the lenses tested before it will break and shatter into million pieces. :duh2:


----------



## kan3

Got my xp-g in yesterday and got them together. I'm mainly testing the differences between the xr-e r2 and xp-g r5 with some different optics I wanted to use. Just on the bench I could easily tell they were brighter but hopefully will get time later tonight to take it outside and see the differences.


----------



## Ekke

Ok, here's some beamshots, all images 3.2s f4 ISO400 5550K

XP-G @ 1A, no lens:






Ledil LXP Real Spot 11°:





Diffuser 15°:





Medium 26°:





Rectangular 23° x 38° vertical:





Rectangular 23° x 38° horizontal:





Wide 46°:


----------



## LumenHound

Excellent XP-G/Ledil beamshots Ekke. :thumbsup:

Thank you.


----------



## Ekke

LumenHound said:


> Excellent XP-G/Ledil beamshots Ekke. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks! I think I could test Lisa SS (smooth spot 26°) and Tina D (18°) & M (31°) if someone is interested.. LXP didn't seem to fit yet.


----------



## Capo_au

Very nice shots indeed


----------



## Pascal-Fr

Hello, Indeed beautiful bean shot :thumbsup:, which you used as a support for the LED? the star?


----------



## Ekke

Pascal-Fr said:


> Hello, Indeed beautiful bean shot :thumbsup:, which you used as a support for the LED? the star?



Thanks, although I didn't shot any beans.. :laughing:

Just bare emitter, with copper tap to conduct heat to aluminium heatsink. And pieces of PCB for + & -


----------



## jabe1

I'm curious, has anyone tried an XP-G with the new Mag LED reflector?


----------



## kan3

I tested the cxp vs the lxp real spot last night for a few minutes. The lxp is noted in its documentation to have more uniform white output vs the cxp. Unfortunately, I don't have any beam shots but subjectively the lxp was indeed more uniform. The cxp hotspot was about the same in intensity but the lens had more output near the edges than the lxp.


----------



## rokspydr

This may be a dumb question but where it say's "select xpg bin", what's the "bin" mean? 

thank's,
Marc


----------



## TorchBoy

A recent binning thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245763


----------



## Calina

rokspydr said:


> This may be a dumb question but where it say's "select xpg bin", what's the "bin" mean?
> 
> thank's,
> Marc


 
The bin determines the amount of light the LED spills (like in "spill the bins"). That in turn, allows you to take bean shots with a camera.

More seriously, a bin is a group of elements that share predetermined measured common characteristics. LEDs are grouped in bins that provide a guaranteed amount of light (lumens) at a given current. LEDs can also be binned by color characteristics or other attributes. 

Quote from "The welcome mat" : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172991

"Bin codes are used to sort LEDs by luminous flux (lumen output at a specified drive level), color, tint, and Vf. For example, a U-bin Lux III will have more output than a T-bin Lux III at a set drive level. Commonly desirable flux bins (at the time of writing) are:
-Lux I: R or S
-Lux III: T or U
-Lux V: W or X
-XR-E: Q2 through R2
-SSC P4: U or V
-Rebel: 0080 or 0100 " 

(end quote)


----------



## Calina

TorchBoy said:


> A recent binning thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245763


 
That is the thread I was looking for and I couldn't find. Thanks TorchBoy.


----------



## Linger

Ekke said:


> Ok, here's some beamshots,



Ekke, that was brilliant.
Excellent composition, fantastic setting.
Is there any chance you will be roped into doing comparative bin / tint beamshots? You have a gift.


----------



## Ekke

Linger said:


> Ekke, that was brilliant.
> Excellent composition, fantastic setting.
> Is there any chance you will be roped into doing comparative bin / tint beamshots? You have a gift.



I don't think those are that good, but thanks.. oo:

I'm not interested in lower bins, so I'm not buying those just for testing. But I will buy neutral whites when those are available.


----------



## rumme

I have the new Itp polestar 6 ......its a led flashlight which uses a quad cree led and is powered by 6 AA batteries rated at hi output of 700 lumens. 


The problem I have is this is primarily a massive floodlight and I believe it uses a textured reflector with a head of about 39.7 m.m.s outside diameter . Itp does not offer a direct fit replacement smooth reflector for this light. Can you advise me on a reflector that I can purchase here in America that would make this light a better throw/ spotlight ? 


Right now, the throw on this is about 40ft of light wide when the light is directed at a object 20 ft away. 

so throw is about 2x as wide as distance. If possible Id like to cut that down so this light only has a maximum of 10ft of flood and use the rest of that light for increased throw/ spotlight.


----------



## HumanLumen

Results for tests conducted a few days ago, all at 1 amp at 1 metre:

R5 bin with D-MINI refl 7490 Lux, corrected to 8613 Lux
Same LED, same current with tiablo MA6 refl = 10,240 Lux corrected to 11,776 Lux.
The correction factor is 15% due my Maplin meter running 15% below the actual Lux (callibrated in my place of work).

The MA6 will give slightly better results when I remove the flat section in the middle of the reflector as it is casting a 'shadow' due to the focal height of the reflector. I believe that this R5 used is at the bottom of the R5 bin as I have 7 others that are brighter (one by 6% - the one used was the most convenient as it was on a large base).

The straight ahead Lux with no refl at 1 amp at 1 metre was 98.53 lux - I have measured 117 Lux for an XRE Q5 bin at the same conditions (the XRE throws a much larger proportion of the light forward). This would appear to correlate with my P7 d-bin which when driven at 800 Lumens gives 212 Lux with no refl at 1 metre.

Despite being dimmer in the spot, the R5/MA6 refl gives a medium size clean spot with a bright 'corona' tailing into a good spill.

Cheers,

HL


----------



## maxspeeds

Anyone try an XP-G with an McR12r reflector?


----------



## znomit

CXP SQUARE REAL SPOT
FA10668_CXP-RS
±5.5°

Heres the comparison with an XP-E, ceiling shot at 2m.

Top: XPG WHT-L1-0000-00H51 R5 Bin
Bottom: XPEWHT-L1-WH0-R2-0-01 R2 Flux WH Tint

No surprises, around 50% wider and half as bright.
Note the more uniform colour of the G beam though.


----------



## kan3

znomit said:


> CXP SQUARE REAL SPOT
> FA10668_CXP-RS
> ±5.5°
> 
> Heres the comparison with an XP-E, ceiling shot at 2m.
> 
> Top: XPG WHT-L1-0000-00H51 R5 Bin
> Bottom: XPEWHT-L1-WH0-R2-0-01 R2 Flux WH Tint
> 
> No surprises, around 50% wider and half as bright.
> Note the more uniform colour of the G beam though.




How much current? I noticed the xp-g scales a lot better than the xp-e. By the time you get to 1A input the xp-g gains another 9-10% output potential over the xp-e at 350ma. Also, what bin is the xp-e?


----------



## TorchBoy

kan3 said:


> I noticed the xp-g scales a lot better than the xp-*g*.


----------



## znomit

The improved scaling of the G has little effect when the differences are this big. Didn't seem to matter too much if I was at 20 or 500mA. 
R2 as stated.


----------



## kan3

TorchBoy said:


>


----------



## Ekke

I did my usual evening walk today with XP-G & LXP Real Spot (and with 2x XR-E & Seoul P4, all at 1A.. and with my dog, he might be a little flash-o-holic too :huh but I really didn't liked it. Where do you need more spot light that XP-G & RS? Just wondering, I know there are uses, but would like to know how many..


----------



## kan3

Ekke said:


> I did my usual evening walk today with XP-G & LXP Real Spot (and with 2x XR-E & Seoul P4, all at 1A.. and with my dog, he might be a little flash-o-holic too :huh but I really didn't liked it. Where do you need more spot light that XP-G & RS? Just wondering, I know there are uses, but would like to know how many..



So are you saying you wanted more flood and less spot?


----------



## znomit

Ekke said:


> I did my usual evening walk today with XP-G & LXP Real Spot (and with 2x XR-E & Seoul P4, all at 1A.. and with my dog, he might be a little flash-o-holic too :huh but I really didn't liked it. Where do you need more spot light that XP-G & RS? Just wondering, I know there are uses, but would like to know how many..



When you want to illuminate a road/bike path for 50 to 100m.


----------



## TorchBoy

Ekke said:


> Where do you need more spot light that XP-G & [CXP-]RS?


When you want to light the top of a really high aven in a really deep cave. We're talking focussed aspheric now. :twothumbs

Edit - znomit, would you mind trying that?


----------



## Ekke

kan3 said:


> So are you saying you wanted more flood and less spot?



Yep, I like Diffuser more.. 11° vs 15° but it sure seems to be bigger difference "in nature". Diffuser doesn't make me blind if I look at something that is close (ground, trees etc.) but I can see far enough with it (when walking / running in the forest). I think I won't be using that RS again anytime soon.. 

Need in caving and biking I can understand, what else?


----------



## znomit

TorchBoy said:


> When you want to light the top of a really high aven in a really deep cave. We're talking focussed aspheric now. :twothumbs
> 
> Edit - znomit, would you mind trying that?



Nah, need a little spill to see where the road goes and spot possums and bunnies before they dash out in front.


----------



## TorchBoy

znomit said:


> Nah, need a little spill to see where the road goes and spot possums and bunnies before they dash out in front.


I can understand that you wouldn't use it yourself, but I meant would you mind trying a lens on them to show how much broader the resulting beam from the XP-G is.



Ekke said:


> Need in caving and biking I can understand, what else?


Impressing friends and possum hunting - preferably at the same time.


----------



## Ekke

TorchBoy said:


> I can understand that you wouldn't use it yourself, but I meant would you mind trying a lens on them to show how much broader the resulting beam from the XP-G is.
> 
> 
> Impressing friends and possum hunting - preferably at the same time.



If that was for me, maybe you should look this topic more closely, especially post 44. 

I don't have XP-E yet, on the way though.. And there isn't any possums, and I have different ways to impress friends.


----------



## TorchBoy

Ekke said:


> If that was for me, maybe you should look this topic more closely, especially post 44.


I think perhaps you should reread the last few posts. Or are you making a reference to the thread being titled about reflectors, not aspherical lenses?


----------



## Ekke

TorchBoy said:


> I think perhaps you should reread the last few posts. Or are you making a reference to the thread being titled about reflectors, not aspherical lenses?



Sorry, I'm not following you. I think I don't understand that "I meant would you mind trying a lens on them to show how much broader the resulting beam from the XP-G is.". I think this topic is as much for lenses as for reflectors.

Just changed RS back to Diffuser, much better..


----------



## kan3

Ekke said:


> Sorry, I'm not following you. I think I don't understand that "I meant would you mind trying a lens on them to show how much broader the resulting beam from the XP-G is.". I think this topic is as much for lenses as for reflectors.
> 
> Just changed RS back to Diffuser, much better..



Tried the SS? =]


----------



## MrNaz

DaFABRICATA said:


> I've been going nuts with the XP-G, trying it with all sorts of different light/ reflector combos.:laughing:



What do you think is the best reflector for use in the XPG for throw?


----------



## ergotelis

MrNaz said:


> What do you think is the best reflector for use in the XPG for throw?



If you are looking for the smallest, mcr20s is the best and ims27 works nice. No one has found anything smaller or similar work better. Bigger reflectors like stock mag and KD alu smo reflector work really nice.


----------



## kan3

ergotelis said:


> If you are looking for the smallest, mcr20s is the best and ims27 works nice. No one has found anything smaller or similar work better. Bigger reflectors like stock mag and KD alu smo reflector work really nice.



I'm not a flashlight guy...does the mcr20s sit on the pcb or is there some spacing between it and the pcb?


----------



## ergotelis

It has to sit on the pcb to achieve best focus, so better use a xp-g led with a 20mm pcb so as not to short-circuit.
Also, none of us were flashlight guys but we learned by the time!


----------



## znomit

MrNaz said:


> What do you think is the best reflector for use in the XPG for throw?


 
One that uses an XP-E!


----------



## JamisonM

MrNaz said:


> What do you think is the best reflector for use in the XPG for throw?


A maglite's does pretty good. In fact, it's just as good, if not better then a Seoul P4 even with the larger die.


----------



## TorchBoy

znomit said:


> One that uses an XP-E!


 Your pic is pretty clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Case

Sadly, my digital camera is being repaired so I don't have any beam shots. So boring text descriptions and measurements will have to do.

I recently built one AW Seoul focus tower with an XP-G R4 bin from nailbender. The XP-G came on a 10mm round MCPCB, so I had to grind it down to fit. I had an SOB1227 buck driver available, so that's what I used. The SOB measured out to 1196mA drive current. I filed down the MCPCB thickness by 0.4mm to match the XP-G die height with that of a Seoul P4.

Compared the tower to two other towers: 1) AW Seoul focus tower with an SOB1000 and a Seoul P4 U2SWOH-bin LED, and 2) AW Seoul focus tower with an SOB1000 and a 2S2P Cree MC-E K-bin (mounted on an 0.7mm shim to raise the MC-E die height).

Results:



Code:


                Lux at 1 meter
Emitter/TH    SRTH   T-62   KT1/2   Itail (A)   Vf (V)
P4, U2SWOH   14000  11100   10800   0.49        3.40
MC-E K-bin    9500   7200    7800   0.82        6.22
XP-G R4      20300  15100   14200   0.58        3.28

The XP-G focuses to a very bright, tight hot spot. Also, the XP-G spill at the beam midpoint measured 145 lux in the SRTH, compared to 70 lux for the P4 tower.

I also made some 1 meter lux measurements using a KT4. Host was a SureFire M900A weaponlight. Power source was 3xAW16340. Test towers were 1) P4 U2SWOH/SOB1000, 2) 2S2P MC-E K-bin/SOB1000, 3) 2S2P MC-E K-bin, SOB1227, and 4) XP-G R4/SOB1227.



Code:


Emitter         KT4 lux at 1 meter
P4              9900
MC-E SOB1000    8900
MC-E SOB1227    9900
XP-G            13400

I also built another XP-G tower using the Netkidz tower kit instead of an AW Seoul focus tower kit. I didn't have a good 17mm buck driver handy (waiting for my KD1640 order), so I used a single-mode, 3xAMC7135 driver (1050mA nominal). Seems to work very nicely and the focus height looks good without having to file down the 2mm thick MCPCB. The XP-G again was on a 10mm round MCPCB and I trimmed it down to size.

Hot spot lux at 1 meter was 14400 for a T-62 TH, 13500 for a KT1, and 18600 for an SRTH. Host was a SureFire 6P running 1xAW17670. Tail current draw was 1.042A. For comparison, the numbers for the AW tower running at 1196mA were all slightly higher at 15100, 14200, and 20300, respectively.

Lastly, I have a Moddoo triple XP-G, using a single mode, 6xAMC7135 two-board sandwich driver. Triple XP-G R5 on a 20mm star is from Cutter. Optic is a Carclo triple XP-E narrow clear #10507. The resultant beam is less tightly focused than for my XP-E triple (identical heat sink, driver, optic, and 20mm triple MCPCB). I need to make some measurements to quantify how much larger the hot spot is vs the triple XP-E.


----------



## Justin Case

MrNaz said:


> What do you think is the best reflector for use in the XPG for throw?



The stock smooth Mag should work very well. I haven't made any measurements yet on one, but here's an extrapolation.

The SureFire SRTH with an SSC P4 tower measures about 14,000 lux at 1 meter for my lux meter. The same SF TurboHead with an XP-G R4 tower measures about 20,300 lux. A stock smooth Mag reflector with a P4 measures 19,000 lux. Thus, assuming that the Mag reflector with XP-G R4 will hold the same lux ratio as for the SF SRTH, we get about 23,500 lux at 1 meter. Presumably even more lux if you use an XP-G R5.


----------



## kan3

I'm trying to build a project piece around a budget and have been testing different optics in the $2-6ea range. I would love to find something better than the lxp/cxp for tight hotspot. They do ok but don't quite have the throw I'm looking for compared to a xpe in it's place. These $18-20 reflectors are to much =]

Anyone else know of some xpe optics I can try in that price range? I'm not so much limited by size and have almost all of the optics cutters offers laying on my bench.


----------



## longleg

*Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*

And Boom-SS in particular.

My rationale is this:
If XG-G w/XP-E optics creates wider beams, because the XP-E has a smaller die, then XP-G w/MC-E optics might create a narrower beam, since the MC-E die(s) are bigger..?

If XP-G + BoomSS would create a similar beam as on the MC-E but with a little better throw/narrower spot, I am sold.


Posted here too:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6309684


----------



## znomit

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*



longleg said:


> And Boom-SS in particular.



The Booms are stippled to blur out the cross between the MC-E dies. They will also blur the size of the XPG beam.
I think there are height differences too between MC and XP so getting the optic positioned just right will be tricky.


----------



## ergotelis

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*

I tested a boom SS it doesn't look that good. But it is not that bad too.


----------



## longleg

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*



ergotelis said:


> I tested a boom SS it doesn't look that good. But it is not that bad too.



I think it looks quite promising - pics by Troutie in the thread I linked to above:

w/Carclo 10417






w/Boom SS:


----------



## kan3

Looks better to me...now just need a comparison between the Boom and a cxp/lxp SS


----------



## TorchBoy

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*



longleg said:


> I think it looks quite promising - pics by Troutie in the thread I linked to above:
> 
> w/Carclo 10417


... described by Cutter as "Tight Narrow" but not so tight or narrow with an XP-G.


----------



## kan3

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*



TorchBoy said:


> ... described by Cutter as "Tight Narrow" but not so tight or narrow with an XP-G.



But it isn't really all that tight to begin with even with the xp-e is it? The real spot for the lxp/cxp are both quite a bit tighter than the carclo.


----------



## ergotelis

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*

Oh i just saw that you were talking about a Boom SS for a MC-E. I have a Boom SS for P7. Though hotspot is not that good like an MCR20s....


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Anyone try XP-G w/MC-E optics?*

I tested the XP-G R4 in a Fenix P1D Luxeon version that had a SXOH Lux I and the beam is very nice, it still keeps a nice hotspot but the spill is way brighter I would say that it appears to be twice as bright as the Lux I.

I used a R4 with 8 mm board from nailbender and the fit is perfect.

AlexGT


----------



## Justin Case

For AA Mini Maglite mods, the Fraen LP optic produces a poor quality beam with lots of defects. The stock smooth AA Mini Maglite reflector also gives a poor beam with many defects.


----------



## Greg G

Sooo.....I'm at the point where I'm ready to build a multi XP-G light. I have the emitters in hand (Thank You [email protected]) but I'm trying figure out which reflector or optic to buy. 

Is the consensus that the McR20S is the best overall option? DaFrabicata's beamshot of it looks really good.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## AlexGT

I now put a XP-G in a Fenix L2p luxeon version and it gives a nice round beam, a bit more floodier than the luxeon it replaced but still puts out about twice the light that the original.

I had to raise up the 8mm board using a copper disk and sanded down the reflector lip to get proper focus but it was worth it.

AlexGT


----------



## kan3

Greg G said:


> Sooo.....I'm at the point where I'm ready to build a multi XP-G light. I have the emitters in hand (Thank You [email protected]) but I'm trying figure out which reflector or optic to buy.
> 
> Is the consensus that the McR20S is the best overall option? DaFrabicata's beamshot of it looks really good.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg



For a spot? No, LXP RS and CXP RS are both better

The mcr20s sits in between a spot and a medium optic for the hotspot but has that nice reflector spill


----------



## olrac

kan3 said:


> For a spot? No, LXP RS and CXP RS are both better
> 
> The mcr20s sits in between a spot and a medium optic for the hotspot but has that nice reflector spill



I beg to differ, the McR20S has a great hot spot, like any reflector the led has to sit in the correct focal point range.

@ 48" from wall (that is a pretty tight hot spot)





yard shot ( good hot spot and good spill)






the XP-G is mounted on a 20mm star and the reflector sits directly on the PCB board, sweet! as in sweet spot!


----------



## kan3

olrac said:


> I beg to differ, the McR20S has a great hot spot, like any reflector the led has to sit in the correct focal point range.



He asked if the 20s was the best option. Strictly for a spot it isn't as I have all 3 in front of me and the other two are better. It works better if it's a singular source so you get some nice spill with it but he is building a multi led light.


----------



## olrac

kan3 said:


> He asked if the 20s was the best option. Strictly for a spot it isn't as I have all 3 in front of me and the other two are better. It works better if it's a singular source so you get some nice spill with it but he is building a multi led light.



this was the statement I was differing with: "The mcr20s *sits in between a spot and a medium optic* for the hotspot but has that nice reflector spill"


I would like to see beam shots if you have them, always looking for good alternatives. I am in process of building a tri-McR20S with XP-G's in a Barbolight bombproof host and if its better I would like to see it. I have built a tri McR20S with Seoul emitters previously and it provided a very good hot spot and spill as have many others have done.

Do you have a multi emitter set up for each of these?


----------



## kan3

olrac said:


> this was the statement I was differing with: "The mcr20s *sits in between a spot and a medium optic* for the hotspot but has that nice reflector spill"
> 
> 
> I would like to see beam shots if you have them, always looking for good alternatives. I am in process of building a tri-McR20S with XP-G's in a Barbolight bombproof host and if its better I would like to see it. I have built a tri McR20S with Seoul emitters previously and it provided a very good hot spot and spill as have many others have done.
> 
> Do you have a multi emitter set up for each of these?



That does sound rather general doesn't it. I should have said between a lxp/cxp spot and medium optic which is around their diffused optic. Give me a little bit and I'll toss a few shots up.

One of the biggest problems I have with the 20s in my particular design is that it costs $18ea. For the same price of this reflector I could add 2 xp-g and optics.


----------



## olrac

kan3 said:


> That does sound rather general doesn't it. I should have said between a lxp/cxp spot and medium optic which is around their diffused optic. Give me a little bit and I'll toss a few shots up.
> 
> One of the biggest problems I have with the 20s in my particular design is that it costs $18ea. For the same price of this reflector I could add 2 xp-g and optics.



Cool I'll wait to see them, yeah I agree the McR20S are a bit pricey


----------



## kan3

Ok here are the shots. My camera is a 5 year old Sony point and shoot so the quality isn't there. It does allow manual settings which I set to: F2.8/60 - ISO 100 - White balance Daylight - 2m focus range. The ceiling is 5ft away from the jig.

These definitely don't do any of the shots justice. You can see that the mcr20s doesn't have the best spot but is a better choice than the diffused as it has a similar hotspot but much better spill. The pictures don't show the spill very well for some of these. The LXP RS has a slightly better hotspot than the CXP and the CXP has a square optic line in the spill that you can't see in the photos...but it has slightly more spill.

Please let me know if you see any problems.

The following are XP-G R5 Bin

LXP RS






CXP RS





LXP Diffused





mcr20s





These 2 shots are XP-E R2 WH 

LXP RS





mcr20s


----------



## Greg G

I placed an order for some LXP RS optics. I'll try them first. If I don't like them I'll get some MCR20S's. 

Thanks for the beamshots guys.


----------



## Linger

kan3that was great. Thank-you for giving your time to composing those shots and posting them for us.


----------



## olrac

kan3, I agree your McR20S doesn't look to have a very tight hot spot, this is kind of puzzling as I have mine mounted just like you do and as you can see from my beam shots it is a well defined hot spot, much more than any of your beam shots. Have you tried raising the reflector a bit to see if this brings the hot spot into better focus. 










Actually looking at your shot down the reflector it does look like it might be sitting a bit low based on how much of the green from the LED base is showing up in the reflector. try shimming it up until you just see all yellow looking straight down into the reflector and it might tighten the beam up.


----------



## kan3

It is sitting too low. I noticed in your first picture that I could see a small gab between the pcb and the reflector. There is a small window where lifting it off the face tightens it up considerably. I'm going to dig out some washers tomorrow and find out the exact height where it works best and I'll post some new shots.


----------



## olrac

I put some thick tape (maybe .25 to .5mm) on the bottom perimeter of the reflector just to prevent any possible shorting problems. this might just be enough to hit the sweet spot


----------



## kan3

Here are the shots with some various shims used on the mcr20s. The camera settings were the same as the previous post. Overall, the LXP RS still have a better hotspot/corona but the mcr20s is much closer now and definitely has a better looking/more usable spill. For a single led setup this is definitely the best choice that I've come across. I have some more optics/reflectors coming from cutter as well as these from DX. If anything is better than the lxp or the mcr20s I'll post some pics. 

From what I see with my test jig, if you're going to use the mcr20s make sure you get a .75-1.0mm spacing between the pcb and the bottom of the reflector.

mcr20s 0mm - flat on pcb face




mcr20s .45mm




mcr20s .75mm




mcr20s .85mm




mcr20s .95mm




mcr20s 1.5mm





lxp rs - shot again after the 6 mcr20s shots


----------



## Paramedic

MTE SF-22 with stock reflector and XP-G R5 emitter/1 amp. board @ 1 meter.


----------



## Greg G

kan3, from your pics the LXP RS looks just a little brighter in the hotspot (to my eyes) than any of the McR20 pics. 

Thanks for the work.

Greg

Edit: I happen to have a few of the DX reflectors you have on order. I use them on XR-E Crees. Pretty nice beam on an XR-E. When my pcb's for the XP-G's get here I'll try one out and compare it to the LXP RS.


----------



## AlexGT

Tested the XP-G R5 on a Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1 Nice beam!

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=249979

AlexGT


----------



## Al Combs

Ekke said:


> Any updates? This happened to my XP-G with some LXP testing.. :mecry:Not robust enough for me. :laughing:
> 
> Those stars kinda sucks with LXP, even I tried to use flat "wires" I popped the dome without any force when tried to mount it. Didn't get it flat enough.. I will try again without those shitty MCPCBs soon, hopefully this weekend.


I came across this thread kind of late. I was curious about the dome on your XP-G shattering. Is it a glass lens glued on like the XR-E? Or is the whole thing made of plastic or glue? TIA.

BTW, nice beamshot comparisons. :twothumbs


----------



## kan3

Just for reference, the only way you can correctly seat the cxp/lxp optics is to pop the optics out of the plastic holders and align them.


----------



## Christexan

<deleted>


----------



## Ekke

Al Combs said:


> I came across this thread kind of late. I was curious about the dome on your XP-G shattering. Is it a glass lens glued on like the XR-E? Or is the whole thing made of plastic or glue? TIA.
> 
> BTW, nice beamshot comparisons. :twothumbs



Thanks. I lost the lens, didn't give it so much attention to it. 



kan3 said:


> Just for reference, the only way you can correctly seat the cxp/lxp optics is to pop the optics out of the plastic holders and align them.



No, it is not, but you need a "custom" PCB (I haven't seen a MCPCB that fits).


----------



## kan3

Ekke said:


> No, it is not, but you need a "custom" PCB (I haven't seen a MCPCB that fits).



Can't say I've had any problems. Below is the standard 20mm star you get from cutters when you order a xpg/xpe. It fits a lxp perfect with no modifications needed. For the cxp, you have to cut a channel into the plastic if you don't use a smaller pcb....5 seconds with a dremel cures this.

In regards to taking off the optics and centering in the holder, I can take beamshots showing off center if you don't. It also requires you to be able to see in from the side when placing the holder which you can't always do. There is also a small chance of damaging the led by pressing on it when it's not centered correctly.


----------



## kan3

Tested some more optics. Camera has same settings as above. 

The crs rs optic in the cxp holder wasn't any better than the cxp rs.

The Carclo was actually pretty good and very comparable to the cxp RS optic as well as being 1mm shorter. Problem is that there is no guide for placing the holder so you have to fiddle with it before securing it. It's also more expansive than the cxp...so in the end I personally wouldn't use it unless I needed the height.

The Khatod KEPL207090/12XR was a waste of time. It had a very tight spot but no intensity whatsoever. 

The Fraen FRC-N1-XR79-0R wasn't that bad considering it only cost $1.25. The spot is comparable to a 8-10deg optic but it had a nice spill so it is definitely a better choice in that area. I tried it stock, with the legs cut off and with a .75mm-1.0mm spacer.

CXP - RS ...just again for reference





CXP Holder with CRS - RS optic





Carclo 10199





KEPL207090/12XR





Fraen FRC-N1-XR79-0R - stock





Fraen FRC-N1-XR79-0R - legs cut off sitting on pcb





Fraen FRC-N1-XR79-0R - .75mm lift


----------



## Ekke

kan3 said:


> Can't say I've had any problems. Below is the standard 20mm star you get from cutters when you order a xpg/xpe. It fits a lxp perfect with no modifications needed.



Wow, mine is different (and doesn't fit). Also from Cutter.


----------



## kan3

Ekke said:


> Wow, mine is different (and doesn't fit). Also from Cutter.



Hmmm, that's not the one they show on their site. This is the one I order and it's the only one they have listed for xpe/xpg. How long ago did you order that?


----------



## znomit

Yeah more importantly there's no holes for the 10mm optics on that star.


----------



## Ekke

kan3 said:


> How long ago did you order that?



28.9.

That's nice that there is a star for LXP nowadays.. :candle:


----------



## CampingLED

Ekke said:


> Wow, mine is different (and doesn't fit). Also from Cutter.


 
Where did that scratch mark and other stuff around the emitter come from? Did the STAR and EMITTER come from Cutter?


----------



## Ekke

CampingLED said:


> Where did that scratch mark and other stuff around the emitter come from? Did the STAR and EMITTER come from Cutter?



Can't say for sure. Both are from Cutter and led was mounted to it. That was quite crappy mcpcb after all, I hope newer one is better.


----------



## coors

I've been using XP-E emitters w/ Ledil LXP-Tape optics (RS, M and W) for about a year now. I see that Ledil has designated a new LXP-G-Tape series of optics, for the XP-G. Am wanting to try out the XP-G, so should I go with these new optics, or are these really just the same as those that I have already? Also I can not get my head around the new tint/binning, for XP-G. I've read the binning page on the Cree website, but it means nothing to me. I've read that the neutral tints aren't available yet, but is 5000k available? What's that color temp. designation? Does Cutter have the 5000k available, now?


----------



## Beamhead

I put an XP-G R4 on a 10mm board from Nailbender in one of my oddball (low output on high but long runtime) EX10's. The beam is nice with a huge spot that seems a tad too de-focused so I put some satin tape on the window and its a nice flooder.
I wouldn't recommend doing it unless you are bored, curious and can reinstall the original emitter and PCB.

Lousy pic before satin tape install.


----------



## kan3

coors said:


> I've been using XP-E emitters w/ Ledil LXP-Tape optics (RS, M and W) for about a year now. I see that Ledil has designated a new LXP-G-Tape series of optics, for the XP-G. Am wanting to try out the XP-G, so should I go with these new optics, or are these really just the same as those that I have already? Also I can not get my head around the new tint/binning, for XP-G. I've read the binning page on the Cree website, but it means nothing to me. I've read that the neutral tints aren't available yet, but is 5000k available? What's that color temp. designation? Does Cutter have the 5000k available, now?



The ledil optics are exactly the same, they just changed some of the info in the pdf to show the differences.


----------



## riva

obviously "Rectangular 23° x 38° horizontal", which has a better horizontal usage of lights


----------



## znomit

Anyone tried the tight small polymer optic XPE?
At 6deg/~15mm it was one of the better small optics and might be a good compromise for size and throw.


----------



## kan3

znomit said:


> Anyone tried the tight small polymer optic XPE?
> At 6deg/~15mm it was one of the better small optics and might be a good compromise for size and throw.



Can you post a link?


----------



## trout

znomit said:


> Anyone tried the tight small polymer optic XPE?
> At 6deg/~15mm it was one of the better small optics and might be a good compromise for size and throw.


 

Funnily I have one sat on an xpg at the moment will take it out and do a beam shot tonight .


----------



## znomit

kan3 said:


> Can you post a link?



Part 120
http://www.polymer-optics.co.uk/Cree XP-E Optics Range.pdf


----------



## trout

as promised beam shot of a polymer optics 120 as Znomits link on an XPG led .

cross 1 mtre across and 2 mtres from led .






and out in the woods


----------



## znomit

Thanks Trout. Looks pretty tight.


----------



## TorchBoy

With a central spot half a metre across at 2 m distance I make that 14 degrees.


----------



## Techjunkie

I've only fiddled with XP-Gs a tiny bit, but so far, I LOVE the way they look in SMO reflectors when perfectly focused - so much nicer than XR-E. Perfectly, perfectly round hotspot. I put one in a AA torch with an 18mm SMO reflector and the result was a perfect bigger brother to an XP-E with SMO AAA light that absolutely love white wall image of.

I also found that I had a collimator designed for something else that worked really well with the XP-G. It produced a bigger, brighter, less ringy version of the classic Lowes TaskForce 2C XR-E 35mm collimator beam.

The 18mm SMO reflector is DX sku 5960 and the 35.6mm collimator is DX sku 4544.


----------



## Techjunkie

I'm very interested to know if anyone has tried the Ledil Regina XP-G reflectors yet. I'd like to do quad XP-G in Mag with four of these.

http://www.ledil.com/datasheets/DataSheet_Regina.pdf


----------



## Hill

I saw those as well. Looks like it would be a perfect fit for a quad, and it appears to give nice throw like the LXP RS.

Here are some of the reflector/optic options for a tri or quad XPG that I have been considering. Specs are from the Ledil website. Thought this comparison may be helpful to others.

Pic came out small (sorry). 
Regina (+/- 5 FWHM)
Heidi-D-XP (+/- 4 FWHM)
Lisa XP-SS (+/- 9.4 FWHM)
Tina XP-RS (+/- 5.5 FWHM)
LXP-RS (+/- 3 FWHM)


----------



## kan3

Heidi is listed as 4 but their chart shows it be ~5.5.


----------



## TorchBoy

From the graph I reckon the Heidi has a FWHM beam angle of 11°. Can we keep consistent figures please? Hill, you missed out the rather important ± symbol. It makes a big difference, since the FWHM figure seems to be one mostly used, especially without any mention of what the number is.


----------



## CampingLED

TorchBoy said:


> From the graph I reckon the Heidi has a FWHM beam angle of 11°. Can we keep consistent figures please? Hill, you missed out the rather important ± symbol. It makes a big difference, since the FWHM figure seems to be one mostly used, especially without any mention of what the number is.


 
Seems like most other manufacturers refer to FWHM, but LEDIL keeps on with their +-. :shakehead to them.


----------



## Hill

TorchBoy said:


> From the graph I reckon the Heidi has a FWHM beam angle of 11°. Can we keep consistent figures please? Hill, you missed out the rather important ± symbol. It makes a big difference, since the FWHM figure seems to be one mostly used, especially without any mention of what the number is.



Sorry for the confusion. I was in a bit of a hurry. Updated post #143. Hope the specs are clear now.
Hill


----------



## NYCaver

Hill said:


> I saw those as well. Looks like it would be a perfect fit for a quad, and it appears to give nice throw like the LXP RS.
> 
> Here are some of the reflector/optic options for a tri or quad XPG that I have been considering. Specs are from the Ledil website. Thought this comparison may be helpful to others.
> 
> Pic came out small (sorry).
> Regina (+/- 5 FWHM)
> Heidi-D-XP (+/- 4 FWHM)
> Lisa XP-SS (+/- 9.4 FWHM)
> Tina XP-RS (+/- 5.5 FWHM)
> LXP-RS (+/- 3 FWHM)



It looks like you pulled the specs for the XP-E not the XP-G.


----------



## spencer

Is FWHM the same as 2x +/-?


----------



## Hill

NYCaver said:


> It looks like you pulled the specs for the XP-E not the XP-G.



yes, got a little confused with all those graphs:thinking:




spencer said:


> Is FWHM the same as 2x +/-?


Definition of FWHM:
The full width at half maximum (FWHM) is a parameter commonly used to describe the width of a "bump" on a curve or function. It is given by the distance between points on the curve at which the function reaches half its maximum value. The following table gives the analytic and numerical full widths for several common curves.


----------



## Slickseth

kan3 said:


> I'm not a flashlight guy...does the mcr20s sit on the pcb or is there some spacing between it and the pcb?





ergotelis said:


> It has to sit on the pcb to achieve best focus, so better use a xp-g led with a 20mm pcb so as not to short-circuit.
> Also, none of us were flashlight guys but we learned by the time!




Ergotelis, I don't think this is correct. From what I have seen, the mcr20 will sit directly on the pcb, but the mcr20s will need to be shimmed up above the pcb. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## CampingLED

spencer said:


> Is FWHM the same as 2x +/-?


 
From 2 posts above. FWHM is the total angle. The +- refers to the + side of the angle *and* the - side of the angle. So in short, Yes.


----------



## kan3

Slickseth said:


> Ergotelis, I don't think this is correct. From what I have seen, the mcr20 will sit directly on the pcb, but the mcr20s will need to be shimmed up above the pcb. Can anyone confirm?



It needs to be shimmed around .75-1mm above the pcb


----------



## trout

I just recieved some of the Heidi optics from a very nice Rep for Ledil in the UK 
so here are some beamshots from said optics .






first up is a XPE natural white led @ 1 amp drive 





now a XPG R5 @ 1 amp 







now as I build mountain biking lights we need a bit more light than a single can offer so I did 2 test rigs to see what they performed like 

2 XPE naturals @ 1 amp distance to the building is 160 metres 






and 2 XPG R5s same drive and distance 







These are really nice optics which seem to work very well with the XP family of leds .


----------



## LumenHound

Excellent A and B comparison beamshots! Very telling.

Thank you. :thumbsup:

Too bad i can't fit one of those Heidi's into an old Q3...


----------



## kan3

How does it compare to the lxp and cxp?


----------



## M52 POWER!

I was hoping to use a XP-G in a inova X0 with TIR optics. Would this work? Has anyone tried it yet??


----------



## Techjunkie

I recently modded a few different lights with XPG (here), and by far, my favorite result was the new XPG deep SMO reflector from KD. That reflector made the torch into a real thrower and best of all it has a built-in centering mechanism. Every other reflector that I've tried has been a royal pain to focus the XPG in. A fraction of a mm in any direction and its out of focus again. Not a problem with this thing, unless you cave the bottom in by crusing it vertically. I realize that a 41x31mm reflector doesn't fit most applications, but where it does fit (C8 style hosts and larger), I highly recommend it for XPG.


----------



## Hill

Just found a source for the new Regina XP optic. Will be ordering a few and post results.


----------



## ergotelis

Can you pleeeeeease tell us that source?


----------



## Hill

ergotelis said:


> Can you pleeeeeease tell us that source?




LOL. I was thinking of keeping it a secret :nana:

Ok, the Regina XP's are available from a company in CA called Marubeni America Corporation. They are $4 a piece w/ minimum quantity of 10pcs. The shipping is ~ $10, so you are looking at ~$52 minimum to buy. I was thinking of get 10 - 20 and selling the extra's here to offset that ridiculous high shipping rate. I'll probably pull the trigger today or next week.

Anyone else interested? I don't need a commitment since I will buy them anyway, but if many are, I could place a larger order.


----------



## trout

I just got some of the Regina`s in from Bram on the marketplace here.
they are a pretty nice reflector imo and do throw quite well with the XPG 

some beamshots here for your viewing pleasure.

Target is 2 metres away from the light but daft me put the circles @ 6 inch intervals just to make any calcs that bit harder.

The farthest away trees are 175 metres 

XPE and Regina





XPE and regina in the woods






XPG and Regina 





XPG and Regina in the woods


----------



## ergotelis

hi, did you got any lux readings? how hard did you drive xpg?nice beamshots btw!


----------



## Techjunkie

trout said:


> I just got some of the Regina`s in from Bram on the marketplace here.
> they are a pretty nice reflector imo and do throw quite well with the XPG
> 
> some beamshots here for your viewing pleasure...


 
Trout,

A question about the Regina reflector - the spec sheet shows the outer edge of the two posts at the bottom being 8.6mm apart. Did you have to snip them off to get the reflector to sit flush on top of your heatsink, or is there an 8.6mm star board with notches at the edge for them to recess into? I am assuming that to focus properly, the XPG goes into the depression in the bottom and the flat part should sit flush on the star. Thanks.


----------



## trout

Techjunkie said:


> Trout,
> 
> A question about the Regina reflector - the spec sheet shows the outer edge of the two posts at the bottom being 8.6mm apart. Did you have to snip them off to get the reflector to sit flush on top of your heatsink, or is there an 8.6mm star board with notches at the edge for them to recess into? I am assuming that to focus properly, the XPG goes into the depression in the bottom and the flat part should sit flush on the star. Thanks.


 

Yes I did have to snip the legs off then it was easy to position the reflector with the base sat flat on the board and the xpg in the little pocket.

Egrotelis sadly no lux meter or driver to power it more than 1 amp 
so just driven at 1 amp 

My interest is in bike lights and it is a very good beam for a helmet light 
probably 2 side by side and is there a driver that will go to 1.5 amps


----------



## EricZ

I would love to get my hands on some of those Regina XP's but I can't find them available Can anyone point me in a direction?


----------



## znomit

EricZ said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of those Regina XP's but I can't find them available Can anyone point me in a direction?


From Brum... 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=175502


----------



## EricZ

Thanks!! I just ordered 10 from him! I have a really cool light coming together soon! I can't wait to show it off!!


----------



## longleg

Care to share some details of your upcoming light? 

Or any build-pics if you've got the Reginas already


----------



## EricZ

The design holds 6 XP-G's with regina reflectors. Each is held in a 7/8" dia., 1.5" long aluminum barrel and the six barrels are arrayed on a 3" center. The assembly copies the barrel end of a Vulcan mini gatlin gun. The housing is motorized and has a temperature sensor on the led backplate that will spin the assembly up at a preset temperature to cool it down when driven at higher current. The light assembly has an aux. feature that allows the assembly to spin while only lighting each led when it reaches the top of the rotation, simulating firing of the gun. 

It is the headlight for my Buell and total dims. are 3.5" wide and tall and 4" long. The assembly will be housed in a small fiberglass cowl that will also duct air to the backside of the light while I ride and shroud the barrels and light assembly.


----------



## Techjunkie

EricZ said:


> The design holds 6 XP-G's with regina reflectors. Each is held in a 7/8" dia., 1.5" long aluminum barrel and the six barrels are arrayed on a 3" center. The assembly copies the barrel end of a Vulcan mini gatlin gun. The housing is motorized and has a temperature sensor on the led backplate that will spin the assembly up at a preset temperature to cool it down when driven at higher current. The light assembly has an aux. feature that allows the assembly to spin while only lighting each led when it reaches the top of the rotation, simulating firing of the gun.
> 
> It is the headlight for my Buell and total dims. are 3.5" wide and tall and 4" long. The assembly will be housed in a small fiberglass cowl that will also duct air to the backside of the light while I ride and shroud the barrels and light assembly.


 
Sounds awesome. _Pleeease _post a video of it in action after it's completed.


----------



## podpolanec

I used Ledil LX-P Oval Optics on Varta Sports head Light. 
Beam is soft oval shape, great for close up work, biking, running.







EV -2





EV -1





EV 0





M


----------

